# Weinfass wie lange wässern?



## sabine42 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin seit neu hier und finde das Forum toll. Viele Tipps und tolle Bilder von euren Teichen.
Nun werde ich mir auch einen anlegen.
Das Weinfaß ist bestellt. Nun dazu gleich meine Frage.
Wie lange sollte ich das Fass wässern, bzw. wann kann ich mit dem "bepflanzen" anfangen?

Das Faß wird ein in einer Ecke auf der Terasse stehen, rundherum ist eine Kirschlorberhecke, es ist nur nachmittags für einige Stunden sonnig.

Habt ihr noch besondere Tipps für mich?
Habe mir das Buch :Miniteiche und Wasserspiele, gekauft und werde nach einem dortigen Vorschlag die Bepflanzung machen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich beim Pflanzen Kölle alles - oder gibt es im Internet auch eine gute Adresse?

Viele Grüße!
Sabine


----------



## rosengarten (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Sabine lies einfach die anderen 2 Beiträge : Miniteich im Weinfass und Schmierfilm im Weinfass. Da bekommst Du Antworten


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,
ich habe mir das gleiche Buch gekauft - mein Miniteich ist auch in einem Weinfass und ich habe schon einmal alles ausgeräumt und wieder von vorne angefangen... Also, Rosengarten hat recht, ich habe das Thema "Miniteich im Weinfass" vor einigen Tagen begonnen und gerade ein paar Fotos eingestellt.
Das Fass würde ich aus heutiger Sicht länger als eine Woche wässern. Ich habe in der Zeit 3x das Wasser gewechselt, aber wie du den Beiträgen entnehmen kannst, hat es wohl nicht gereicht. 

Suche dir unbedingt ein gutes Fachgeschäft, wo man dich gut berät. Das hat mir sehr geholfen!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze, die auch gerade zum Miniteich-Fan geworden ist!


----------



## sabine42 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi

danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Habe mich schon fleißig durch die Beiträge gelesen und bin gespannt wie das Faß aussieht. Es wird morgen geliefert. Dann werde ich mir mal Soda besorgen und fleißg schrubben und warten:beten

Schade... habe eigentlich gedacht ( lt. Buch) das ich den Teich gleich  in "Betrieb" nehmen könnte.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi all, 
wenn ich mich schon mal dranhängen darf: ich habe auch einen Buchtipp - den ich besonders gelungen finde, weil auch ein (Mini-)Kapitel über "Weinfass-Teiche" drin ist 

Es heisst "Gartenteiche" von Katrin und Frank Hecker (ISBN 978-3-7742-6764-0) und kostet nur 6,95 Euro. Sehr wohltuend im Vergleich zu den anderen Wälzern über Teiche, wo kaum mehr drinsteht, die aber gleich 25 Euro und mehr kosten sollen :evil

LG Lothar


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,
ja, ich habe mich auch an das Buch gehalten und konnte die Zeit kaum abwarten. Ich würde es aber nicht noch einmal machen - das erneute ausräumen, das Abwaschen aller Pflanzen, das nochmalige Schrubben des Fasses war schon mächtig viel Arbeit (wobei es bei diesem Wetter ja noch ganz gut war und der Rasen hat sich über die reichhaltige Wässerung gefreut!).

Danke für den Tipp, Lothar, ich werde gleich mal bei Amazon nachsehen. Nächstes Jahr kommen bestimmt noch 1-2 Miniteiche dazu - da kann ich guten Rat weiter gebrauchen!


----------



## sabine42 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

... ich nochmal...

..vielleicht sollte ich erstmal mit so einem Mörtelkübel anfangen und dann später ins Fass umpflanzen?

Wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit? - dann kann das Fass in Ruhe "ausstinken"... 

Grüßle, Sabine


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Bei meinen Gartenpflanzen vermeide ich das Umtopfen, weil meistens ja doch immer ein paar Wurzel kaputt gehen. Wenn du aber die Pflanzen in den Pflanztöpfen in einen Mörtekübel stellst, dürfte nichts passieren - oder?


----------



## sabine42 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi,
das Fass ist da und sieht schön aus.

Habe mit Soda geschrubbt und nun steht mal Wasser drin. Teilweise kann man noch Beläge sehen, die kriege ich nicht weg.

Wenn ich das Fass mit Folie auskleide wäre ich doch auf der sicheren Seite, oder?  Was spricht dafür? Dagegen?

Werde mich morgen mal im Gartenmarkt umschauen.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,

also ich habe im Forum von Feuerkatze ja auch schon mein Leid geklagt.

Ich habe das Fass in jetzt 2 1/2 Monaten zum 2. mal komplett ausgeräumt und es stinkt wieder.

Ich würde dir empfehlen von dem Soda nen halbes Paket in den Teich zu kippen und es mal so 2-3 Tage stehen zu lassen. Das löst viel von dem Zeug vom Rand. Dann kannst du es kräftig schrubben mit klarem Wasser, bis das Wasser klar bleibt.

und noch ein Tip: Füller erst mal nur Wasser ein und guck was passiert. Somit weißt du, ob die Wasserverunreinigungen vom Fass oder von den dann später eingesetzten Pflanztöpfen kommt (zu viel Erde und so).

Ich tausche heute quasi jeden Tag 3/4 des Wassers (nach 2 mal Soda und so), gieße damit die Blumen und fülle neues Wasser nach...... Das Wasser wird immer noch nicht so richtig.....


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
ich muss das Fass auch wieder komplett ausräumen und alles neu machen - es stinkt. 

Eine Frage: wo kauft ihr Soda? Ganz normal im Drogeriemarkt?


----------



## sabine42 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,

ja, ich habe es beim Rossman gekauft.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## sabine42 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi,

das Fass ist seit Dienstag da. Ich habe es geschrubbt und jeden Tag kommt neues Wasser rein.
Die Beläge haben sich schon fast ganz abgelöst.

Wir benutzen es im Moment als Badezuber. Schön erfrischend, , der Hund war auch schon drin.
Sieht schön aus, mit einigen Blüten und Kerzen drin...

Gestern habe ich im Internet Pflanzen bestellt, im Gartencenter war die Auswahl  - naja, eigentlich gab es keine Auswahl.

Viele Grüße Sabine


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,
mach doch mal ein Foto mit Blüten und Kerzen und Hund ! Ich glaube, du machst es besser als ich, ich habe nicht lange genug gewartet... Aber was solls, beim nächsten Fass wird alles anders! Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich das nächste Fass einfach ganz neu kaufe. Das kostet zwar das dreifache (also 150 Euro statt 50), dafür hat man diese viele Arbeit nicht. Wobei ich denke, dass man das Fass auch lange wässern muss, bevor es richtig dicht ist. Das finde ich nur nicht so kritisch wie dieser unangenehme Faulgeruch, den ich sogar nach dem duschen noch in der __ Nase habe ...

Morgen mehr!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## sabine42 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Bitte schön !


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Das ist ja witzig! Hauptsache, er springt nicht rein, wenn das Fass bepflanzt ist...


----------



## sabine42 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi,

heute kamen mein Pflanzen.
Ich habe fast alle eingepflanzt - aber irgendwie ist mir das mit den Pflanztiefen nicht so klar. 
Ich habe Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Blutweiderich und eine Lilie in einen Pflanzkorb gesetzt und der steht an der Wasseroberfläche so, dass die Pflanzen gerade im Wasser stehen - .
Wie tief müssen denn die Seekannen? Un der __ Wasserhahnenfuß? Auch so dass sie gerade aus dem Wasser gucken? Die Pflanzen sind noch recht klein...
Die Seerose ist auf dem Fassboden und die Blätter schwimmen schön oben.Ich hoffe ihr gefällt das so
Dann schwimmt auch noch ein __ Hornblatt rum...

Werde morgen mal ein Bild machen, denn nun fängt es gerade an zu Regnen.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,
ich habe das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht nicht hinbekommen - ich habe es entsorgt  und dafür ein Minisilberkraut ¿ (Ironie) gekauft. Das ist wesentlich dankbarer und hat sofort angefangen zu blühen - sehr hübsch!
Mir wurde hier gesagt, dass das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht nicht im Wasser stehen mag, sondern nur für "nasse Füsse" zu haben ist. Das Umtopfen war bei mir wohl zu spät...

Es gibt hier einen Bereich, in dem man sich die Pflanzen ansehen kann und dort ist auch aufgelistet, wie man sie einpflanzen muss. Wobei - Versuch macht klug! Mein __ Blutweiderich blüht ganz prächtig, obwohl er ziemlich tief im Wasser steht. Besser als der __ Weiderich, den ich in einem Kübel seit mehr als 3 Jahren stehen habe - ohne Kenntnis bis jetzt, dass es sich um eine Sumpfpflanze handelt! Aber ich überwintere den Kübel jedes Jahr und der Blutweiderich wird immer größer. 
Ich habe mir grundsätzliche Ideen und Anregungen hier geholt und dann - ausprobiert. Bis jetzt ist alles soweit so gut - nur, dass das Wasser schon wieder anfängt zu muffeln und morgen wieder ausgetauscht wird.

Weiter, weiter, weiter...

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## buddler (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

weinfässer sind dauermüffler.kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich das wasser gewechselt hab.im dezember gerkauft.seit 7 monaten wasser drin.geschrubbt,gemacht,getan.das ding nervt nur noch.
mit dem kärcher ausgesprüht,mit soda ausgeschrubbt.............spätestens nach einer woche ist das wasser wieder dunkel.
ich geb dem teil noch bis zum herbst bedenkzeit sich zu entscheiden.ansonsten gibts noch mal im herbst ein kleines feuerchen und dann wird mit der kohle gegrillt
gruß jörg
der schon mal die axt schleift


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Buddler,
ich kann deinen Frust gut verstehen - noch bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass mein Fass sauber wird! Wenn ich mir die Fotos von niri ansehen, bin ich immer ganz neidisch, sie hat ihre Fässer gut sauber bekommen...

Aber ich habe mich auch entschieden, mein nächstes Fass neu zu kaufen und mir die Arbeit zu ersparen. Allerdings sehe ich, dass du noch einen großen Teich haben musst - dafür habe ich leider keinen Platz und eine Plastikwanne finde ich auch nicht schön...

Wie gesagt - weiter, weiter, weiter!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## buddler (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hallo!
ja im moment bin ich mit minis beschäftigt.werd mal bei gelegenheit neue pics reinstellen.
hab im moment 4 minis fertig gemacht.der große teich ist mit kois besetzt.
ich bin aber auch noch frohen mutes,dass das weindfass irgendwann klar bleibt.jedenfalls bildet sich nicht mehr dieser gärige geruch.
bis dann mal.
gruß jörg


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Jörg,
Fotos sind immer gut, ich hole mir gerne Anregungen, wie andere ihre Minis eingerichtet haben. Nächstes Jahr kommen bei mir mindestens 2 dazu. Ich muss jetzt noch sehen, wie ich die Pflanzen überwintert bekomme, aber ich denke, dass ich dazu hier auch einige Anregungen bekomme.

Ich hätte auch gerne einen großen Teich, aber in einer gemieteten Stadtwohnung ist dazu nun wirklich kein Platz. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben!

Mein Miniteich hat auch keine Kahmhaut mehr und die Mückenlarven sind auch weg. Also, sieht alles gut aus!

Fotos gibts von mir wieder, wenn die Seerose blüht - die Knospe ist aber noch weit unten im Wasser...

Gruß
Manuela


----------



## sabine42 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

HI,

hier folgt ein Zwischenbericht.

Das Wasser sieht eigentlich noch ganz gut aus. Allerdings sind einige Pflanzen mit einer schmierigen braunen Schicht überzogen. Braunalgen??
Seit heute sind auch Mückenlarven drin - was macht man denn da am besten dagegen?

Werde heute mal Fotos machen.

Bis dahin.
Gruß Sabine


----------



## sabine42 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hier sind die Bilder.
















Gegen die Mücken soll ja Neemöl helfen, das werde ich mir mal besorgen.

Gruß SAbine


----------



## buddler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

na da bin ich mal gespannt.in welchen farben das wasser wohl schimmern wird?
wen stören eigendlich mückenlarven?
hab jetzt seit einiger zeit hyazinthen im fass.seitdem wirds klarer.
hab schon 2 wochen nix mehr gewechselt und es sieht immer noch klar aus.
und das zeug vermehrt sich zusehends.echt schön.
bis dann.
gruß jörg


----------



## sabine42 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi,

nachdem gestern dann alle Mückenlarven dezimiert worden sind, habe ich heute früh einen etwas unangenehmen Geruch festgestellt.:__ nase
An den Pflanzen hingen braune, schmierige Algen.

Jetzt habe ich das Fass nochmal geleert und alles ausgewaschen. 
Bin gespannt, wie lange es hält.
Ich habe gestern nochmal neues __ Hornkraut gekauft, das vorhandene hat seine Farbe verloren und sah nicht mehr wirklich "fit" aus.
Vielleicht war es die letzten 2 Wochen einfach zu warm?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Feuerkatze (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,
Ich dachte, Hyazinthen blühen nicht in unseren  Breiten? Mein Fass ist voll, wenn ich noch mehr reinsetze, hat die Seerose keinen Platz mehr...

Das Wasser in meinem Miniteich ist übrigens schwarz und total trübe. So schön es auch aussieht - Jörg, leihst du mir deine Axt???

... so langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr...

Viele Grüße
von einer ziemlich frustrierten Feuerkatze (hoffentlich nur heute frustriert...)


----------



## niri (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Ihr frustrierten Weinfass-Teich-Besitzer ,

da es wahrscheinlich noch ein Weilchen dauern kann , bis eure Fässer keine Rückstände mehr ans Wasser abgeben und das ständige Herausholen, Spülen usw. von Pflanzen sie doch stört und für euch noch zusätzliche Arbeit bedeutet, würde ich an eurer Stelle Folgendes machen: mir einen 90 Liter Mörtelkübel ( Baumarkt) besorgen und die Pflanzen dort ersteinmal unterbringen, so dass sie ungestört eine Weile wachsen können. Das Fass ist dann ersteinmal pflanzenfrei und kann nach herzenslust :evil geschrubbt und Wasserwechseln unterzogen werden. Wasserhyazinthen sind tatsächlich spitze, was Wasserreinigungskraft unter Schwimmpflanzen betrifft, die könnte man im Fass noch schwimmen lassen, sozusagen unterstüzend. Und möchte man das Fäschen wieder mal bearbeiten, sind die Hyazinthen schnell herausgeholt .

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Ina,
ich habe zwischenzeitlich die meisten Pflanzen in Körben hängen, beim Wasserwechseln stelle ich die Pflanzen nur eine Zeit beiseite. Aber deinen Vorschlag finde ich gut für die Seerose (die leider noch nicht blüht - würde ich bei dem Stinkewasser auch nicht machen ) und für die im Wasser frei schwimmenden Pflanzen __ Froschbiss, __ Papageienfeder und das __ Hornkraut. Das werde ich heute mal in Angriff nehmen.
Wo kommt denn das "Schwarze" her? Wenn ich das Fass ausschrubbe, bildet sich eine rötliche trübe Pfütze (die aber immerhin schon heller wird). Das kann ich bei einem alten Rotweinfass verstehen. Das schwarze Wasser kommt dann von der Zersetzung durch die Bakterien (sind die dann eigentlich ständig betrunken ?)?

Also ehrlich gesagt tendiere ich im Moment zur grundlegenden Umstellung auf Mörtelkübel, die ich mit Holz oder so ummantele oder zum Kauf eines ganz neuen Fasses. Das ewige Schrubben nervt total :evil.

Gruß
Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Liebe Feuerkatze, 

lass doch das Schrubben einfach sein . Lass dein Fass mit Wasser gefüllt stehen und nimm das Wasser immer zum Blümengiessen heraus und füll das entnommene Wasser nach. Lass am Besten noch 1-2 Wasserhyazinthen auf dem Wasser schwimmen und gut ist . Irgendwann ist das Fass aus der Müffelphase endgültig heraus. Bei Teichen braucht man sowieso immer viel Geduld. Das Meiste geht ja gar nicht von heute auf morgen. Daher passt das trotzige Weinfass sehr gut in die Teichecke. Und optisch ist so ein Fass einfach perfekt als Miniteich.  Ausserdem hast du es ja schon. Lass es einfach nebenbei laufen mit so wenig wie möglich Aufwand und freu dich auf die nächste Teichsaison, es wird dann mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit endlich gut laufen damit. Und da du die Pflanzen in Körben hängen hast (sieht übrigens sehr gut aus ), kannst du sie auch für eine Weile im Mörtelkübel hängen lassen. Da du, wenn ich mich nicht irre, sowieso noch mehr Minis haben wolttest, kannst du auch deinen neuen Mörtelkübel schön verkleiden und daran nun _hier und jetzt_ deine Freude haben. 

Seit ich Minis habe, bin ich jeden Sommer am Basteln und Erweitern :smoki. Dieses Jahr sind wieder 3 Stück dazugekommen. Ok, ich bin seerosensüchtig und habe z.Z. insgesamt über 10 Seerosen hier, die Guten brauchen Platz. Die Seerosen lehren einen wunderbar Geduld. Sie brauchen ihre Zeit, um in die Gänge zu kommen und zu blühen, aber es ist einfach zu schön, sie dabei zu begleiten. Wenn man sich mit Teichen beschäftigt, wird Vieles erst für die nächste Teichsaison geplant oder es kann zum Beispiel erst im nächsten Sommer mit besserem Pflanzenwachstum, mit mehr Blüten usw. gerechnet werden . Man experimentiert mit diversen Substraten und die Ergebnisse hat man auch nicht sofort, sondern oft erst gegen das Ende der Vegetationsperiode oder im nächsten Sommer. Deswegen kann man sich dann immer im Winter auf neue Aufgaben im kommenden Sommer freuen . 

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,
so schnell kann es gehen - und schon hat man zwei Miniteiche !

Ich hoffe, die Seerose hat jetzt mehr Ruhe. Ich war beim umsetzen ganz begeistert, es hat sich noch eine zweite Knospe gebildet! Nun hoffe ich sehr darauf, dass ich die Blüten noch diesen Sommer zu sehen bekomme...

Das Fass haben wir noch einmal gründlich ausgeschrubbt und das Wasser ausgetauscht. Zumindest mein Rasen freut sich über die permanente Bewässerung und den vielen Dünger, er wächst ganz enorm .

Ja, Ina, du hast natürlich recht, man plant eigentlich immer für das nächste Jahr, wo alles noch toller, bunter, und schöner werden soll. Auch für unseren Minigarten sind wir schon in den Planungen für das nächste Jahr, wir wollen noch ein großes Beet anlegen und nun muss auch noch die "Miniteich-Landschaft" mit eingeplant werden. Ich habe das Weinfass im Moment auf der Ecke der Holzterasse stehen und anscheinend drückt das Gewicht doch sehr auf das Untergestell. Das Wasser läuft an der Ecke nicht mehr so richtig ab, sondern bleibt länger stehen. Mal sehen, was wir da machen können (im nächsten Jahr).

LG
Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Feuerkatze,

es sieht gut aus !

LG
Ina


----------



## buddler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hallo feuerkatze!
wär zu schade die axt zu schwingen.
seit ich die hyazinthen drin habe ist es tatsächlich klar geworden.hätte ich nie gedacht.aber irgendwie scheinen sie alle nährstoffe zu verwerten.
wird schon noch klappen mit deinem mini.
bis dann
gruß jörg


----------



## sabine42 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi!

Hier sind nochmal Bilder von heute.
Leider sind alle Pflanzen mit braunen, schmierigen Algen überzogen.
Das Wasser selber sieht noch relativ klar aus, stinkt auch ( noch) nicht.
Heute habe  ich neue Pflanzen bekommen - die sehen so schön aus... soll ich sie wirklich reinsetzen?? Schafft die Wasserhyazinthe den Kampf gegen die ALgen???:beten
























Habt ihr Tipps??

Viele Grüße
Sabine


----------



## sabine42 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,

nun habe ich nochmal das Wasser raus und das Fass gesäubert.
Schaut mal, sind das Algen oder Bakterien??











Gruß SAbine


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,

die Wasserhyazinthe und die Muschelblüme würde ich auf jeden Fall einsetzen. Die Wassernuss und die __ Wasserpest könnten vielleicht empfindlicher reagieren, musst du einfach mal testen. Die braunen Schlieren an den Pflanzen sehen mir mehr nach Belägen aus, die aus den Weinrücksänden entstanden sind. Dein __ Hornkraut hat sich trotz dieser Beläge nicht aufgelöst, das ist schon mal ganz gut .

Lg
Ina


----------



## buddler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

na klar,immer rein damit.und das tollste an dieser pflanze ist die reichhaltige vermehrung durch seitentriebe.innerhalb von wenigen wochen hab ich somit mehrere kübel mit der hyazinthe bestücken können.
wenn doch alle pflanzen so schnell wachsen würden.
mal noch ne kleine zwischenfrage:was mache ich eigendlich mit den schwimmpflanzen im winter?


----------



## buddler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hat sich erledigt.hab ich schon im anderen beitrag gelesen.
eigendlich schade dass man sich im winter von den pflanzen verabschieden muss


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,
die Frage nach dem Überwintern habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Jörg, welchen Beitrag hast du gelesen?

(Wir fahren im September in den Urlaub und im Oktober muss man ja sicher langsam schon anfangen mit der Überwinterungsplanung, oder?).

Gruß
Feuerkatze


----------



## buddler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hi!
den hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27527
scheint nur im aquarium zu funktionieren.
gruß jörg


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Das über die WH habe ich auch schon in einigen Büchern gelesen. Ich habe mir welche bestellt und hoffe, dass morgen geliefert wird - dann ab damit ins Weinfass - hoffentlich hilft´s!

Wie überwinterst du denn die anderen Pflanzen? Ich habe eine überdachte Terasse, macht es Sinn, den mit Wasser gefüllten Miniteich in die Ecke zu stellen und die Pflanzen so zu belassen? Oder müssen sie anders überwintern? Meinen __ Blutweiderich im Kübel (der nicht weiß, dass er eigentlich eine Sumpfpflanze ist ) schneide ich im Herbst kurz und decke den Kübel mit Vlies ab. Das ist alles.

Und wie ist es mit den Pflanzen im Wasser (__ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss, __ Papageienfeder, SEEROSE)?

Das würde mich schon ärgern, wenn ich nichts überwintert bekomme - meine __ Kübelpflanzen habe ich teilweise schon über 12 Jahre.

Gruß


----------



## niri (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

H Miniteichler,

hier schon mal Einiges zum Thema "Minis Überwintern"  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14392/?q=miniteich+%FCberwintern

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Man kann ja nie früh genug anfangen !

Das macht mir Mut. Ich werde den Teich dann in die Ecke der überdachten Terasse stellen und - je nach Winter - eine Styropor-Platte unterlegen. Wenn es wieder so fiese kalt wird, wickel ich das Fass ein.

Nun warte ich aber noch darauf, dass die Seerose blüht :beten!

Viele Grüße


----------



## sabine42 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,

seit Samstag habe ich nun auch 3 Posthornschnecken .
Ich habe nochmal das Wasser gewechselt und warte mal ab..... ein bisschen komisch riecht er aber immer, der Teich.

Jetzt habe ich nochmal eine Frage wegen der Teichfolie.
Wie müsste ich die denn verlegen?
Ganz bis hoch zum Rand oder über den Rand hinaus?
Wie ist das mit dem Wasser das zwischen Folie und Weinfass kommt, z. B. durch Regen. Modert das dann nicht auch und stinkt??
Gibts im ww eine gute Adresse zum bestellen?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,
ich denke, das Problem bei der Teichfolie wird das Austrocknen des Holzes sein - kann es dann nicht auch sein, dass das Fass dann undicht wird? 

Ich habe seit letzten Freitag eine Wasserhyazinthe im Fass und die Seerose in einem Mörtelkübel in die Migration geschickt. Das Wasser im Weinfass habe ich jetzt am Samstag halb rausgenommen und zum Blumen gießen verwendet - und tatsächlich, es ist zwar noch ein bisschen bräunlich, aber es stinkt nicht mehr und auch das Fass sieht langsam nicht mehr "dunkelrot" aus. Also scheint die Hyazinthe echt zu helfen - oder liegt es daran, dass das Wetter nicht mehr so warm ist? Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass das Fass noch sauber wird!

Gruß
Feuerkatze


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi,

das Austrocknen würde zum Problem, wenn die Teichfolie das Holz nicht in Position hält, dann purzeln die Dauben einfach raus.

Gefährlicher wäre meines Erachtens das Gammeln zwischen Holz und Folie....

Ich habe ein ähnliches Ding - eine alte Holzwaschmaschine, die oben enger wird als unten, also im Winter kaputt frieren könnte, weil das Eis nicht nach oben weg kann. Da habe ich jetzt einen Maurerbottich drin stehen und zwischen Bottich und Holz ca. 3 - 4 cm, die jetzt mit Wasser gefüllt sind. Im Winter wird das dann abgelassen.


----------



## sabine42 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

@christine

Hallo!

Hast du mal ein Foto von dem Kübel im Fass?
Fängt denn das Wasser im Zwischenraum nicht an zu müffeln?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,

ich halte da ab und zu mal den Gartenschlauch rein, weil ja auch einiges verdunstet. Foto muss ich nachreichen.


----------



## sabine42 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,

es wird Zeit für einen kleinen Zwischenbericht.
Algen sind nun gar keine mehr in meinem Fass, dank der Unterwasserpflanzen.
Alles wächst gut, die Wasserhyazinthe und die __ Muschelblume produzieren fleißg Ableger, aber ohne regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel gehts noch nicht.

Auch meine __ Schnecken fühlen sich wohl, sie kleben überall ihre Eier an. Nachwuchs gibts aber noch keinen.



Gruß Sabine


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,

das sieht doch nun wirklich klasse aus. Hat sich das Durchhalten ja nun doch gelohnt.

Bei mir geht es auch so langsam, allerdings bildet sich doch noch regelmäßig ein Schleim an der Fasswand. Das Wasser als solches ist aber total klar. Diese wahnsinnige Regenzeit hat ihren Teil dazu beigetragen. Ich habe einen Schlauch von der Dachrinne gelegt, den ich bei Bedarf für den Wasserwechsel rein legen kann. Geht gut.

Eine meiner Spitzhornschnecken ist allerdings bei einer "Überschwemmaktion" aus dem Kübel gefallen und hat sich das Haus zerbrochen :-((( 
Da habe ich jetzt ein Fanggitter vor gebaut, damit das nicht mehr passiert.

Letzte Woche hatte ich (beim Mückenlarvenfischen) eine Minischnecke (samt Haus) im Sieb. Also sei sicher, auch da wird sich bald was aus dem Eierschleim tun.....

Mit den Blumen geht es bei mir nicht so gut wie bei dir. Es lebt alles (unter Wasser wuchert es sogar), aber es leider überhaupt gar nichts geblüht (außer des Gras).


Was machst du denn jetzt im Winter damit???

Bleibt er draußen??

Gruss 

Olav


----------



## sabine42 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

HI,

ja, das Fass soll schon draußen bleiben - ich hoffe, ich kann es irgendwie eisfrei halten.

Die Wasserhyazinthe wird den Winter hier wohl nicht überleben.... aber vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr ja auch keinen 

Gruß Sabine


----------



## buddler (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

moin!
ich hab mein weinfass vor zwei wochen schon mit wasser befüllt im keller aufgestellt.sicher ist sicher.
bis jetzt ist alles ok mit dem wasser.
austrocknen dürfen sie ja auch über winter nicht,sonst war es da mit der dichtigkeit.
gruß jörg


----------



## sabine42 (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi,

meins soll draußen bleiben.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## buddler (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hallo sabine!
dann würde ich aber entweder eine pet flasche,eine styrodur platte oder etwas stroh reinstellen.
so kann der eisdruck das fass nicht zerstören.
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*



ich habe mein fassteich seit 2007 ununterbrochen draussen stehen und mache mir im winter auch keinerlei gedanken darüber, es eisfrei zu halten, stroh oder sowas reinzustellen.

wenn es kalt ist, friert das wasser zu, wenn es schneit, hat das fass ne "dicke mütze auf" und irgendwann im frühjahr ist das wasser wieder eisfrei. eben "natur pur" ohne groß einzugreifen.


----------



## buddler (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

erzähl mal nach dem frost,ob es gehalten hat.wenn ja,werd ich meins im nächsten jahr dann auch draußen lassen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*





buddler schrieb:


> erzähl mal nach dem frost,ob es gehalten hat.wenn ja,werd ich meins im nächsten jahr dann auch draußen lassen.




das fass steht wie gesagt seit mitte 2007 an seinem platz im garten, sprich es hat bereits 3 winter draussen verbracht und die letzten beiden waren hier in der region sehr "knackig". 
 

ich kann gerne im frühjahr nochmal berichten, aber ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, was diesen winter anders sein sollte, als die letzten jahre.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*



so sieht mein fass-miniteich derzeit aus:

 

ich glaube es ist unschwer zu erkennen, dass ich mir keine gedanken um eisfreihaltung und co mache, sondern einfach der natur ihren lauf lasse.


----------



## buddler (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

komm.hör auf,da ist gar kein fass mehr drunter


----------



## whity (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo an alle Gartenfreunde

Ich bin neu hier und finde dieses Forum super.
Habe mir auch ein Weinfass gekauft und habe schon viel von euch gelernt 

Jetzt habe ich noch eine frage: Wie schauts mit Gelsenlarven oder Algenfressenden kleinen Fischen aus?
Oder bringen __ Muscheln was bei der Wasserfilterung?

liebe grüße Whity


----------



## Christine (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Whity,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns.

In einem Weinfass haben Fischchen und __ Muscheln nichts verloren. Dazu sind Miniteiche nicht geeignet (Ausnahme für erfahrene Aquarianer s. hier).

Gelsenlarven - ich gehe mal davon aus Du meinst Stechmücken - lassen sich durch ein kleines Wasserspiel vertreiben oder schmecken auch den Libellenlarven, die sich gerne in Miniteichen niederlassen.


----------



## whity (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Danke Christine

Fische wollte ich eigentlich eh nicht. viel zuviel arbeit. aber bei __ muscheln kann man ja nichts falsch machen oder?
Meine Schwester hatte einen riesen Teich und sie hatte auch Muscheln, weil sie das Wasser ein wenig filtern. Darum dachte ich das es bei einen kleinen Biotop auch gehen würde

Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Paar tipps geben was ich Pflanzen soll.


liebe grüße Markus


----------



## Christine (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Markus,

Pflanztips findest Du in der Rubrik "Miniteiche" genügend - noch ist ja genug Zeit, um ein wenig herumzustöbern.

Mit Muscheln kann man eine Menge falsch machen. Sie würden in so einem kleinen Becken über kurz oder lang verhungern. Wie wäre es mit ein Paar __ Schnecken? Die sind auch wesentlich interessanter zu beobachten.


----------



## Chrima (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo an alle,

Als ich für meinen Mini Pflanzen kaufte, habe ich mit den Pflanzen auch
__ Schnecken mit gekauft( als Gratiszugabe, habe gelesen die sind meistens 
in den Wasserpflanzen mit drin) Stechmückenlarven und __ Libellen kamen
auch von selber. Also einfach ausprobieren der Rest kommt von selbst

LG Tina


----------



## Limnos (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi

Ich habe als Regentonne ein ehemaliges Bierfaß (, Holz, knapp 200 Liter) Das hatte innen eine bitumenähnliche Schicht. Ich habe es mit Leitungswassser gefüllt (Sommer, kein Regen in Sicht, und es war im oberen Rand undicht.)
Ich habe dreimal das Wasser ergänzt und dann probehalber Wasserflöhe eingesetzt. Danach konnte ich das Wasser problemlos zum Auffüllen des Aquariums und zum Blumengießen verwenden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi

Mückenlarven werden sich in einem Fass mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ansiedeln. Fische würde ich niemals in einem Fass halten. An welche "__ Algenfresser" hattest Du denn gedacht? Solche die Schwebealgen (Wasserblüte) oder solche die Fadenalgen fressen? Für draußen fallen mir da nur zwei Fischarten ein, die viel zu groß für ein Fass werden: Hypophthalmichthys molitrix  und Chondrostoma nasus. __ Muscheln werden in einem Fass mit Sicherheit verhungern. Bleiben Wasserflöhe! 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## whity (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Danke für deinen Tipp.

War nur so eine idee von mir. Dachte mir schon das es mit Fischen schwierig wird.
Darum lieber fragen als dann als Fischmörder dazustehen.

Ich werde mich halt um die Pflanzen kümmer und hoffen das sich ein Frosch oder anderes getier ansiedelt.

Mfg Markus


----------



## whity (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu meinem Weinfass.
Wenn ich eine Seerose darin halte, darf ich dann auch so eine Glockenfontäne einbauen?
Oder ist es schlecht für die Pflanzen?

Hier ein link damit ihr euch auskennt   http://www.zgonc.at/index.php/cat/c255_Teichprogramm.html

mfg Markus


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hallo markus 

ich würde in nem weinfass entweder ne seerose (natürlich drauf achten, dass du ne "minitaugliche" art nimmst) oder ein wasserspiel einsetzen, aber nicht beides. 

wir hatten in unserem weinfass im ersten jahr auch beides drin, die seerose ist zwar gewachsen, aber eher mickerig und hat auch nicht geblüht. im zweiten jahr war das wasserspiel raus und wir hatten 6 oder 7 blüten an der seerose. ich denke, die wasseroberfläche ist einfach zu klein, um zwischen seerose und "sprudler" genug abstand zu lassen und sie mögen nunmal nicht gerne unruhiges wasser. 

ob sich bei dir __ frösche ansiedeln werden, weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber ich drücke dir die daumen! und __ libellen werden den weg sicherlich auch finden. sie sind immer wieder wunderschön zu beobachten.

ach ja......... da fällt mir noch was ein: bitte denke bei der gestaltung daran, einen "notausstieg" für evtl ins wasser gepurzelte kleintiere mit einzuplanen. das kann eine pflanze im topf in entsprechener höhe am rand sein, natürlicher sieht meistens ein stück holz (wurzel o.ä.) aus, das evtl auch noch mit __ moos bewachsen ist.


----------



## whity (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Hexe

 Danke für Deinen Tipp. Es ist immer gut wenn einer mit erfahrung hilft.

Ich habe seit Jahren __ Kröten und __ Frösche im Garten, hoffe nur das sie es auch nutzen (das Planschbecken ).
 Mit dem Notausstieg , wie meinst du das genau? Eine Wasserpflanze höher am rand hinhängen? 

Ein Bild wäre hilfreich

liebe Grüße aus den sonnigen aber kalten Breitensee in Niederösterreich

                                      Markus


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hallo markus,

"notausstieg" ist so gemeint: 
das weinfass hat ja fast senkrechte wände (ok, wird nach oben hin nen bisschen breiter, aber ja nicht nennenswert). wenn jetzt z.b eine maus, eine kröte, ein kleiner igel oder ähnliches auf dem rand herumturnt um zu trinken und purzelt ins wasser, dann kommt er wegen der steilen wände nicht wieder alleine raus. tiere können zwar fast alle schwimmen, aber wenn sie sich beim "panisch paddeln" auf der suche nach nem ausgang verausgaben, dann ertrinken sie früher oder später. daher sollte man bei steileren teich- oder fasswänden immer ne art "notausgang" mit einplanen. 

ich habe jetzt leider kein passendes foto von meinem wasserfass-notausstieg (und nen neues machen kann ich schlecht, da frau holle über nacht fleissig die betten geschüttelt hat), aber 2 fotos zu dem thema kann ich dir zeigen:

das ist der notausstieg im großen teich während der bauphase: 

   

und das hier ist der "micro-teich" am fuß der kräuterspirale, da dient der schräge ast als notausgang.

 

natürlich kann man als notausstieg einfach nen schräges brett reinlegen, aber ich finde es so optisch viel schöner, da natürlicher. da ja im fass-miniteich nur wenig platz ist, könnte man dort als alternative eben auch einen pflanztopf (mit pflanze drin, es gibt ja viele, die gerne im ganz flachen wasser stehen) am rand so plazieren, dass er von der höhe her nur ganz knapp über der wasseroberfläche endet. das sollte - wenn der topf stabil steht - als notausstieg dann auch funktionieren.


----------



## Limnos (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hi

Mit Fröschen, __ Kröten oder Molchen kann man bei einem hochstehenden Fas eher nicht rechnen, Etwas anderes ist es, wenn das Fass eingebraben ist. Allerdings schaffen es Wasserfrösche ohne weiteres sich bis 10 cm hoch aus dem Wasser zu schnellen um den Rand zu erreichen, ob sie aber von außen her ein ca. 50 oder mehr cm hohes Fass als "Gewässer" erkennen, würde ich eher bezweifeln. __ Libellen(larven), __ Wasserläufer oder __ Rückenschwimmer tauchen aber bestimmt mal darin auf. __ Schnecken und __ Egel schleppt man als Eier mit Pflanzen ein. Bei einer Seerose im Fass haben Unterwasserpflanzen auf Dauer keine Chance, da bald die Blätter sogar über den Rand hinauswachsen werden. Die meisten als Zwergformen angebotenen Sorten sind gar nicht so zwergig (Ausnahmen: Nymphaea pygmaeaHelvola, Nymphaea __ pygmaea Rubra oder die Wildformen Nymphaea tetragona, Nuphar pumila) Die sind aber nicht leicht zu bekommen. Statt Seerose ist die __ Seekanne eine Alternative.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Ich habe einen etwas von außen her eingewachsenen Mörtelkübel im Freien stehen (nicht eingegraben).
Eines abends war ich sehr erstaunt, dort eine junge Kröte zu finden. Ich habe sie dann sogleich in den Teich (3m weiter) umgesetzt, um ein mögliches Ertrinken zu verhindern. Vermutlich ist sie an den Stengeln, die sich am Miniteich anlehnen, hochgeklettert....


----------



## sabine42 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo!

Das Fass hat den Winter bis jetzt gut überstanden. 
Allerdings müffelt das Wasser..... das liegt bestimmt an dem wenigen grünen Inhalt.


Hat jemand von euch __ Hornkraut übrig, das er mir schicken könnte?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Nymphaion (2. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo,

für __ Frösche sind 50 cm Höhe absolut kein Hindernis. Die Becken für die tropischen Seerosen im Gewächshaus sind etwa so hoch und haben senkrechte Wände. Sie waren schon in den ersten Wochen voller Frösche und sind es heute noch. Die Frösche hüpfen rein und raus wie sie gerade lustig sind. Ich hätte nie erwartet dass sie die Becken überhaupt finden, aber sie müssen das Wasser wohl wittern. Mörtelwannen im Freien sind sowieso immer von den Fröschen besetzt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*





buddler schrieb:


> erzähl mal nach dem frost,ob es gehalten hat.wenn ja,werd ich meins im nächsten jahr dann auch draußen lassen.
> gruß jörg




ich erzähle hiermit. 
der fassteich ist seit 2 tagen endlich eisfrei, wasserstand ca. 1 cm unterhalb des "überlaufs", also alles bestens, kein wasserverlust zu beklagen und sobald das wasser ein klein wenig wärmer ist, wird "frühjahrsfein" gemacht.


----------



## buddler (20. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

hallo!
hatte mein fass auch etwas zu früh wieder nach draußen gebracht.
somit hat es noch einige harte nachtfröste erlebt.
jedenfalls ist es jetzt frost erprobt und ich werde es auch nicht mehr im winter einlagern.
durch den absinkenden wasserstand (verdunstung) hatte es im oberen bereich etwas an dichtigkeit verloren.nachdem ich das fass dann aber draußen wieder über tage bis zum rand gefüllt habe, ist es wieder dicht bis zum rand.glück gehabt.
auch ich kann nun bestätigen.dass man das fass im winter ruhig drußen stehen lassen kann,ohne dass es platzt.
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*





buddler schrieb:


> ich kann nun bestätigen.dass man das fass im winter ruhig drußen stehen lassen kann,ohne dass es platzt.




der einzige "nachteil" an der ganzjahres-outdoor-variante ist natürlich, dass das fass das ganze jahr der witterung ausgesetzt ist. aus diesem grund habe ich meines heute von aussen (und vorsichtig die oberkante, die ja "sägerauh" ist) mit holzschutzöl behandelt. jetzt sieht es zwar nicht aus wie neu, aber wie mit perwoll gewaschen!


----------



## sabine42 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo !

Ich habe durchgehalten und mein Teich im Fass funktioniert nun bestens.
Alles wächst und das Wasser bleibt klar.

Mir fehlt nur ein bisschen etwas Blühendes....aber dafür müsste ich was anderes raus schmeißen....

Schaut mal hier:










Gruß Sabine


----------



## niri (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,

deine Geduld hat sich ausgezahlt, nun ist dein Fassteich wunderschön geworden !

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine,

halt noch ein bisschen durch - Du hast doch Blühpflanzen in Deinem Mini!

Sehr gelungen und wunderschön. 

Kannst Du die Bilder nicht direkt hier einfügen?


----------



## Chrima (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo Sabine

Auf dem zweiten Bild hast du doch schon eine schöne große Blume

Sieht sehr schön aus dein Mini

LG Tina


----------



## sabine42 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Danke, danke!

Ja, so eine Seerosenblüte wäre schon schön. Vielleicht klappts ja. Ab wann blühen die eigentlich?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## sabine42 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass wie lange wässern?*

Hallo !!

Ja, sieht hat geblüht ))

 

Gruß SAbine


----------

